# Гемангеома тела th-3 позвоночника



## Анжелика Круглова (30 Янв 2014)

Здравствуйте. В ноябре месяце у меня появились боли в грудном и шейном отделах, обратилась к врачу. Назначили лечение: мовалис 1,5 в/м 3 ч/д, затем в таблетках по 15 мг 1раз- 10дней, платифелин 0,2%-1,0 10дней, сирдалуд 0,002 30дней, кавинтон0,005 3раза, траумель С по 1 таб. зраза, витамин В6 по 2,0 и В1 по 2,0 по 10 дней каждый, ЛФК, массаж позвоночника 10 дней. Боли не прошли.Назначили КТ. Заключение КТ: дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника на исследуемом уровне в виде остеохондроза, деф. спондилеза, спондилоартроза. Циркулярные протрузии дисков С5-Th8. Гемангиома телаTh-3 позвонка(5*3*5мм). врач ( невропатолог) сказал, что это не лечится, просто надо беречь себя и разрешается ЛФК и бассейн. Как я поняла по заключению КТ у меня две проблемы, это гемангиома шейного отдела и отсутствие межпозвоночных хрящей. Из некоторых источников я узнала, что с гемангиомой нужно обращаться к нейрохирургу. Что мне делать?


----------



## Фотиния (30 Янв 2014)

*Анжелика Круглова*, здравствуйте. Выложите, пожалуйста, снимки https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/.


----------



## Анжелика Круглова (3 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте. 
Мне мои снимки отдали на диске только в таком формате, есть и видео.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Фев 2014)

Ничего не видно.


----------



## Анжелика Круглова (3 Фев 2014)

Мне отдали снимки на диске и только в таком формате


----------



## doomboom (3 Фев 2014)

Анжелика Круглова написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. В ноябре месяце у меня появились боли в грудном и шейном отделах, обратилась к врачу. Назначили лечение: мовалис 1,5 в/м 3 ч/д, затем в таблетках по 15 мг 1раз- 10дней, платифелин 0,2%-1,0 10дней, сирдалуд 0,002 30дней, кавинтон0,005 3раза, траумель С по 1 таб. зраза, витамин В6 по 2,0 и В1 по 2,0 по 10 дней каждый, ЛФК, массаж позвоночника 10 дней. Боли не прошли.Назначили КТ. Заключение КТ: дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения шейного и грудного отдела позвоночника на исследуемом уровне в виде остеохондроза, деф. спондилеза, спондилоартроза. Циркулярные протрузии дисков С5-Th8. Гемангиома телаTh-3 позвонка(5*3*5мм). врач ( невропатолог) сказал, что это не лечится, просто надо беречь себя и разрешается ЛФК и бассейн. Как я поняла по заключению КТ у меня две проблемы, это гемангиома шейного отдела и отсутствие межпозвоночных хрящей. Из некоторых источников я узнала, что с гемангиомой нужно обращаться к нейрохирургу. Что мне делать?


У Вас нет проблем, пролечиться и забыть, ни к кому обращаться не нужно судя по размерам, да и по локализации тоже.Не забивайте себе голову.


----------

